# EMT weight lift requirements



## meusveritas (May 15, 2013)

I am a female EMT and am concerned about the lifting. I truly thought I had this but I recently did my lift test and fell 50 lbs short of my final lift. I am petite but don't want to be a burden and not able to adequately do the job. I have hired a personal trainer and am on a high protein, low fat diet. I'm 5'6 and 120lbs. I need to lift 140lbs. I can currently do 90lbs. I have 6 weeks to be able to lift 50lbs more than what I currently can. Also I have to lift it to a mark on the wall that is based on average EMT height, so I have to get on my toes and hike the weight up to my shoulders when the taller EMT's can have it about waist high. I want this. I want to be good at my job. Are there any encouraging words or anyone who has been through this? I'm going hard for it, just need to know it is possible.


----------



## STXmedic (May 15, 2013)

What kind of lift test are you doing?!


----------



## Arovetli (May 15, 2013)

there are many slender females, and males, that work in EMS.

lifting is more a function of how you lift than of pure strength, so be sure you have the proper mechanics down pat.

standing on tip toes sounds concerning.


----------



## Aidey (May 15, 2013)

My mind turned off at "low fat". Fire your trainer and go to your nearest crossfit gym, and look up the zone diet. Low fat will do nothing but make you feel like crap. You're trying to get stronger and build muscle, you need to eat like it.


----------



## chaz90 (May 15, 2013)

meusveritas said:


> Also I have to lift it to a mark on the wall that is based on average EMT height, so I have to get on my toes and hike the weight up to my shoulders when the taller EMT's can have it about waist high.



So you're telling us the height difference looks like this?


In all seriousness though, best of luck. As was mentioned, technique can be a huge part of it. If you have to increase your max to shoulder height in only 6 weeks it will be a struggle, but hopefully still manageable.


----------



## meusveritas (May 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I am eating a lot of protein and will make sure I am eating enough to stay healthy and gain the muscle. I have to be able to dead lift 140lbs and lift that up to a line on the wall which for me, I must go on my toes to reach. Also, I have to dead lift 120lbs and walk up and down a flight of stairs. These are the two things I failed on my first lift test.


----------



## meusveritas (May 15, 2013)

*Lol*



chaz90 said:


> So you're telling us the height difference looks like this?



Love it!! That's how it feels! Haha


----------



## Aidey (May 15, 2013)

A lot of protein isn't only what you need. You need a well rounded diet, especially if you are working out several times a week. That means carbs and fat too, not just "a lot of protein". 

What exactly is your trainer having you do?


----------



## meusveritas (May 15, 2013)

*Training*

They have me lifting weights and doing cardio 6 days a week, alternating bench press, leg press, rowing, lunges and curls. I have been referred to protein shakes and to avoid high fat foods. I already eat mostly vegetarian and am not overweight. Just small with little muscle obviously LOL. I start the program tomorrow. The work out program was given to me by the ambulance service, NOT by my trainer. He and I still have to meet and hash it out.


----------



## Aidey (May 16, 2013)

If your trainer doesn't have you actually doing dead lifts, then immediately fire him and go to your nearest crossfit gym or find a trainer who will do dead lifts. I'm 100% serious about this. You also need to talk to someone who knows about nutrition. Fat is an essential nutrient, and like I said before, you need to have a balanced diet if you want to get anywhere.


----------



## meusveritas (May 16, 2013)

*Thnx*

Thanks so much for the advice and support.


----------



## bonesaw (May 16, 2013)

Don't screw around with trainers....most of them are useless. Read some info off of here..

http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f13/

Post your question on there and you will have respected strength  competitors and coaches respond.

(deadlifts are great, but don't forget about squats, cleans etc..)


----------



## J B (May 16, 2013)

I'm not a physical trainer, but I would think that if you need to be good at deadlifting and walking up/down stairs.... That deadlifting and walking up/down stairs should be part of your workout.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 16, 2013)

meusveritas said:


> I am a female EMT and am concerned about the lifting. I truly thought I had this but I recently did my lift test and fell 50 lbs short of my final lift. I am petite but don't want to be a burden and not able to adequately do the job. I have hired a personal trainer and am on a high protein, low fat diet. *I'm 5'6 and 120lbs. I need to lift 140lbs. I can currently do 90lbs. I have 6 weeks to be able to lift 50lbs more than what I currently can.* Also I have to lift it to a mark on the wall that is based on average EMT height, so I have to get on my toes and hike the weight up to my shoulders when the taller EMT's can have it about waist high. I want this. I want to be good at my job. Are there any encouraging words or anyone who has been through this? I'm going hard for it, just need to know it is possible.



You can probably improve by 50# by practicing technique alone. This is critically important anyway, as someone of your build is very susceptible to low back injuries, which are common anyway in EMS.

I second the advice to find someone to teach you to do deadlifts. 

Here is what I would do:


Find someone who knows what they are doing to teach you how to do dead lifts correctly. They aren't technically difficult at all, so you can learn them in just a few minutes. It's important that you do them right, though.



Skip the cardio completely for now. You are trying to gain strength quickly and lots of cardio will impede that. 



3 or 4 times a week spend some time practicing specifically what you will be tested on. Start with, say, 75# to start, and add some weight every week. Maintaining a focus on maintaining your sacral arch and keeping your abs tight as you lift.



2 times a week, after you've done that practice, do a heavy set of dead lifts.


----------



## mcdonl (May 16, 2013)

*Oly Lifts....*

Deadlifts, squats, cleans/presses, jump squats, High Pulls, etc... These are all good execises for functional strength requirements such as EMS/Fire.

These will all give you what you are searching for. Just do it right. I assume you are young, so recovery should not be a problem but be sure to consider it.


----------



## MagicTyler (May 16, 2013)

What kind of test is this? The only lifting test I've ever seen used is to lift a gurney into an ambulance or to highest locking height with a partner. 

I'm a short guy, 5'7" and our ambulance is really high with no air bag suspension, I've never had to be on my tippy toes to lift a patient in.

This test seems flawed to me.


----------



## meusveritas (May 17, 2013)

*Flawed*

I have had a lot of people say the test seems flawed. I got a hold of some of the other females with this particular company to ask how they did it and the max weight on their test was only 120lbs. So I'm not sure why 140 is required of me for the same position and they only tested a couple weeks ago. Still trying to figure this out and just hoping it is possible. It's made me feel like I would be a liability in the field (my worst nightmare) and the guy who gave the test was pretty condescending. Starting my weight training nonetheless and doing my research. I have to lift 140 to my chin from the floor and carry 120 up and down a flight of stair 3 times. I am going to incorporate these exercises in my workout so as to be prepared. But have to start with 90 as that is my max lift for now.


----------



## LEB343 (May 18, 2013)

It sounds like you need to work on your technique. I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs and I am in no way in shape. I had a pretty tough lifting test that sounds similar to your (except it was 120 lbs for females) and I passed. I have a background in physical therapy/ athletic training and I know how to lift. There are many girls smaller than you, and me, in the field that can lift.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2013)

I have an issue with the way this topic is going.

I'm going to preface this post with the fact that my current and last two partners before this one have been female, I prefer to work with a female. It adds a good dynamic to the crew.

With that said, we're doing the same job, it's asinine to hold someone to a lower standard because they're a woman. 

I understand why you're frustrated and that is messed up that they changed it on you but such is life.

I promise the majority of your patients will weigh more than 140 lbs. 

Like I said, I'm not trying to be demeaning or rude but this is something that irks me. If we're tasked with the same job then we should be held to the same standard whether you're male, female, both, red, blue, orange, green, brown, yellow, white, teal, magenta, black or however else you want to break things down.


----------



## meusveritas (May 20, 2013)

*Thnx*

I have never thought for a minute I should be held to different standards. I simply asked for advice on how to reach this goal, not to find a way around it. I'm not sure why you thought this thread was going in that direction. I've committed to a personal trainer and have other female EMT's who have accomplished this coaching me. So....yeah. Not looking for any special treatment here, but I knew that by posting some would freak out and think I was. I understand I have to lift the same as any EMT's, whether male or female. Was just asking for advice and support. LOL


----------



## meusveritas (May 20, 2013)

*Thnx*

Thanks! I hate how so many people I have seen have told me I won't be able to lift that. I'm saying, "no, i just need to know HOW to get there and faster than normally." I finally found the right people who believe I can get there quickly and are helping out. So far I have made progress, am sore, but PROGRESS! Yay. Hopefully I am there is 6 weeks. My supervisor is great too, offering advice and such as well as holding my spot for now.





LEB343 said:


> I have a background in physical therapy/ athletic training and I know how to lift. There are many girls smaller than you, and me, in the field that can lift.


----------



## Sandog (May 20, 2013)

meusveritas said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am eating a lot of protein and will make sure I am eating enough to stay healthy and gain the muscle. I have to be able to dead lift 140lbs and lift that up to a line on the wall which for me, I must go on my toes to reach. Also, I have to dead lift 120lbs and walk up and down a flight of stairs. These are the two things I failed on my first lift test.



That seems a bit much, never heard of such a requirement. Usually it is like 50 lbs or so. Wow.


----------



## kaisardog (May 20, 2013)

I  googled  osha weight lifting  requirements:

Issue: When applying for a position with a local ambulance service, potential employees are required to perform certain physical tests, the last of which is carrying a 160-pound weight up and down five flights of stairs three times.

Question: Is there a policy or guide which states the maximum weight a person may lift?

Reply: OSHA does not have a standard which sets limits on how much a person may lift or carry. However, a sister agency, the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH), has developed a mathematical model which helps predict the risk of injury based on the weight being lifted and accounts for many confounding factors. The model is based on previous medical research into the compressive forces needed to cause damage to bones and ligaments of the back.

NIOSH has shown through research that a lifting index greater than 3.0 can clearly be linked to an increased risk of back and other injuries. Based on the conditions you described, and assuming ideal conditions for grip, twisting and the other factors in the equation, the NIOSH Lifting Equation gives a lifting index of 3.1. This would classify the lift as a highly-stressful lift and would indicate that nearly all workers would be at an increased risk of injury when carrying 160 pounds. The Applications Manual for the Revised NIOSH Lifting Equation can be found on the NIOSH website listed below. It should be noted however, that the NIOSH criteria are not mandatory.

While OSHA does not have a standard written specifically for the problem you raised, employee exposure to hazards related to heavy lifting and back injuries can be addressed under Section 5(a)(1) of the OSH Act, commonly referred to as the General Duty Clause. The General Duty cause states that:
Each employer -- shall furnish to each of his employees employment and a place of employment which are free from recognized hazards that are causing or are likely to cause death or serious physical harm to his employees;
In practical terms, the General Duty Clause says that if an employer knowingly exposes their employees to a recognized hazardous condition, then that employer may be in violation of the OSH Act.

If you would like more information on lifting hazards both OSHA and NIOSH have information on their respective web sites which can be found at:
OSHA: www.osha.gov/SLTC/ergonomics/index.html
NIOSH: www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/ergonomics/default.html#lift

summary:  the 160# emt  lifting standard poses a real danger to your back... stay safe.


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2013)

Except she doesn't have to lift 160lbs, she has to lift 140. A very realistic weight in this business. And since your employer can't stop fat people from calling 911, OSHA/NIOSH don't have a lot of room to get involved. 

The test she is describing is the one used by AMR. If it wasn't "legal" I'm pretty sure they would have heard about it by now. Same thing about lifting anything over 160lbs. There is a huge difference between what are realistic restrictions for someone working in a warehouse, and someone working in EMS. 

160lbs really is not that heavy for a deadlift style lift. If you think it is, I welcome you to come to my gym and say that out loud.


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2013)

Aidey said:


> Except she doesn't have to lift 160lbs, she has to lift 140. A very realistic weight in this business. And since your employer can't stop fat people from calling 911, OSHA/NIOSH don't have a lot of room to get involved.



When a pt weighs 300+lbs meaning you and your partner each get 150+lbs of pt weight, gurney and other equipment, that's when I have no problem calling for a lift assist. Not to mention most pts I've run into that weigh that much generally need the bariatric gurney anyway.


----------



## meusveritas (May 20, 2013)

*Thnx*

Thanks for looking up everything in OSHA! I do believe my lift and the requirements are safe, just difficult for me, my current strength and build. I met with my Dr before beginning training and he cleared me for working up to this lift. I worked a music festival before this as a temp and had to pull patients out of mosh pits, carry girls who had passed out, control seizures, and carry my 85 lbs pack a couple miles a day. That is why I was surprised at how far I had to come. Lifting is a part of this job, a job I want to be good and prepared for. I am grateful for everyone's comments and keep them coming! Even if I don't meet my 6 week goal, I am going to continue my training until I do and can officially land this job and be an equal partner. I appreciate the research and advice to make sure I do this safely and efficiently. I know it may sound silly to some of the guys I talk to, like it's not that much. But my trainer said he would be having a rough time if he had to lift more than his weight, so that makes me feel less weak


----------



## Arovetli (May 20, 2013)

Much of what OSHA and NIOSH do is establish recommendations to promote and standardize industrial safety. 

Your standard duties as a first responder will have limited coverage and many exemptions with these agencies. For your purposes in EMS, the GDC is much more limited than you are suggesting. More along the lines of not posting you inside a station with a pot of sulfuric acid bubbling than dictating a weight limit to lift. Unless it was some egregious and blatantly unsafe act you were being forced to do.

OSHA regs are a bit of a swamp, be careful wading in there. But kudos for taking the time to research.


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2013)

meusveritas said:


> But my trainer said he would be having a rough time if he had to lift more than his weight, so that makes me feel less weak



I'm sorry, but your trainer is placating you if he is taking about the deadlift. There is no reason that a healthy person shouldn't be able to deadlift at least their own weight, if not a lot more.


----------



## meusveritas (May 21, 2013)

*Thnx*



Aidey said:


> I'm sorry, but your trainer is placating you if he is taking about the deadlift. There is no reason that a healthy person shouldn't be able to deadlift at least their own weight, if not a lot more.



That's funny, I guess I've been bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:ted a lot cuz I have a bunch of big guys saying they would have trouble lifting 240lbs when they weigh 220lbs. I guess it has been established here then that I am not the healthiest person since it isn't easy for me to lift more than my weight. Everyone has their opinions and I just want advice on lifting, not so much speculation on who is supportive or just blowing smoke. Should I NOT feel better when I have been told that YES this IS difficult? I don't know. I hate ego contests. I think I'm signing off. Thanks for the support from those who have given it. I may post again once I have reached my goal.


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2013)

The reason I am telling you this is not an ego thing, or to make you feel bad about your height, weight or strength level. It is to show you that the people are feeding you crap. I am a 5'6'' female and I can deadlift 240lbs. There is *no reason* that with proper training you shouldn't be able to lift a heck of *a lot* more than you can now. One of the women at my gym is probably 5'10 and 145lbs and she can deadlift 255lbs. Another woman who is probably 5'6 and 180lbs can deadlift 345lbs. 

I definitely do not think you should feel better that people keep telling you it is crazy hard. If I were you I would be *pissed *people are underestimating me as much as they are. Like many people have said, proper technique goes a long way, and you may be able to increase your lift by a significant amount just by improving your technique. You're untrained, that isn't the same as unhealthy.


----------



## eprex (May 21, 2013)

Deadlifts, squats, farmer's walk. Don't need the exorbitant amount of money for a trainer or crossfit. There is no secret to getting strong; it's simply diet and focused, consistent training.


----------



## eprex (May 21, 2013)

A respectable number for squats and deadlifts are body weightx1.5 and body weightX2 respectively, in my opinion.

I'm not saying your trainer sucks if he can't lift his own body weight with the deadlift, but he's definitely extremely weak.


----------



## Mariemt (May 21, 2013)

We had to dead lift 50 pounds. Balance on one foot blah blah. The reason for this is we respond with 3. If we have to lift over 150 pounds total off the floor, we are instructed to call assist. On a bed we can draw sheet etc. The reason being is in this small town, assist is a few minutes away and nobody needs to get hurt.  Most patients can pivot, most are in a bed already and most the time police show. Many times the medic comes to scene . So it isn't usual to have to lift over 200+ directly off the floor ( yes it happens but in 4 minutes I can get assist) We do not want injuries of any kind.


----------



## Mariemt (May 21, 2013)

Although I'm a 5 '11 weight lifting woman. I can lift well over my body weight


----------



## KatelynDover (May 21, 2013)

Dont be worred about the lift test


----------

